# OPC UA Client



## lago (27 November 2017)

Hallo,

Im Rahmen mein Praktikum muss ich auf die Daten zugreifen, die auf ein S7 1500 OPC UA Server sind. Ich bin anfänger in diesem Bereich und weisse nicht wo ich anfangen soll.

Ich habe schon über das Thema OPC UA .Net Client für den SIMATIC S7 1500 OPC UA Server gelesen. Dadrin steht ein Beispiel von OPC UA Client und habe ich es heruntergeladen. Mein Frage ist kann ich das Beispiel benutzen ohne Lizenz oder muss selber ein OPC UA Client Programmieren?

Ich habe auch den OPC UA .Net Stack auf die Homepage von OPC Foundation heruntergeladen und wollte mit hilfe der Documentation von OPC foundation mein eigenes OPC UA Client erstellen. Da ich nicht so viele Kenntnis über C# und Visual Studio habe, komme ich nicht weiter.

Bitte ich brauche Ihre Hilfe. Danke im Voraus

VG


----------



## blackpeat (27 November 2017)

Wir nutzten als Client den UA Expert wenn man per Hand drauf gucken will reicht das. Aber wenn du die Daten weiterverarbeiten willst musst du wahrscheinlich selber etwas programieren, bzw. irgendeine Grundlage nutzen

https://www.unified-automation.com/products/development-tools/uaexpert.html


----------



## lago (30 November 2017)

Danke Blackpeat. Ist es möglich die Daten, die in UA Expert sind, in eine Excel Datei zu speichern?


----------



## blackpeat (30 November 2017)

Ich hab die Funktion nicht gesehen. UA Expert ist glaube ich nicht dafür gedacht damit eine Aufzeichnung von Variablen zu machen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (1 Dezember 2017)

schau dir mal das an: https://github.com/convertersystems/opc-ua-client


----------



## T_Wrede (26 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schließe mich mit einer ähnlichen Frage an:

Im Rahmen meiner Masterarbeit muss ich Daten eines OPC UA Servers (liegt auf einer Beckhoff-SPS) in ein XML-Format zur anschließenden Analyse bringen. Muss ich mir dafür meinen eigenen Client aufbauen oder kann ich die Daten irgendwie von UA Expert abgreifen und in das richtige Format bringen?

Danke schon einmal im Voraus!

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## volker (26 November 2019)

meines wissen kann man mit ua-expert nur daten vom server lesen ohne diese dort weiterverarbeiten zu können.


----------



## malloc (29 November 2019)

UAExpert hat unter 'Document' -> 'Add...' einen Data Logger zur Auswahl, der sich auf Nodes subscribed und sie in eine CSV loggt. Vielleicht reicht dir das ja schon.

Viele Grüsse,
Jan


----------



## inray (26 Juni 2020)

Hallo!
Mit dem OPC Router, dem OPC Client Plug-in und dem XML/XPath Objekt können Daten nach belieben in eine XML Struktur gebracht werden und gespeichert werden.
Excel geht mit dem Excel Plug-in. CSV würde auch gehen.
https://www.opc-router.de/p019-xpath-plug-in-opc-router/

Viele Grüße,
das inray-Team


----------

